# Dr Marc Faber SPEAKS...



## noirua

Recent interview (7 minutes) with Dr Marc Faber on World economies, especially the United States:  http://www.bloomberg.com/avp/avp.htm?clipSRC=mms://media2.bloomberg.com/cache/vvaa_X2YsZVk.asf


----------



## Prospector

Ah, I just posted something about Faber in Agro's Rally thread.  He is one scary man


----------



## noirua

Prospector said:


> Ah, I just posted something about Faber in Agro's Rally thread.  He is one scary man



Firstly, link now works in post#1.
He's made me think about my US bonds, so I think I'll continue unloading in the next few days.


----------



## noirua

"Faber says stocks may rally":  http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aDXICWsT2rWs


----------



## Uncle Festivus

For the Faber followers - 



> The world has gone from the greatest synchronized global economic boom in history to the first synchronized global bust since the Great Depression. How we got here is not a cautionary tale of free markets gone wild. Rather, it's the story of what can happen when governments ignore market signals and central bankers believe in endless booms.



http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123491436689503909.html?mod=rss_opinion_main


----------



## Trembling Hand

Link not working Unc,

try this one,

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123491436689503909.html


----------



## Uncle Festivus

ABC radio interview 240209 - gold again

http://www.abc.net.au/rn/breakfast/stories/2009/2499576.htm


----------



## Sean K

Uncle Festivus said:


> ABC radio interview 240209 - gold again
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/rn/breakfast/stories/2009/2499576.htm



Cripes, gold higher than the DOW.


----------



## Uncle Festivus

April 7 (Bloomberg) -- Marc Faber, the investor who recommended buying U.S. stocks before the steepest rally in more than 70 years, said the Standard & Poor’s 500 Index may drop as much as 10 percent before resuming gains.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601213&sid=ab8tlTJxNOSE&refer=home


----------



## lsj84

does  any 1 have the free access to gloom boom doom monthly report? 700USD for annual subscription is just too dear for me...


----------



## exgeo

lsj84 said:


> does  any 1 have the free access to gloom boom doom monthly report? 700USD for annual subscription is just too dear for me...




Actually it's 200/year. Or you can keep an eye on CNBC's website where he's a frequent guest (if you bookmark the CNBC page after submitting the search, next time you visit it will save your search criteria so you don't have to bother even typing his name on following visits)


----------



## kransky

http://financialtruth0.blogspot.com/


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber says ultimate crisis still coming - CNBC:  http://www.cnbc.com/id/31961195/site/14081545/for/cnbc/


----------



## -Bevo-

Faber comments on China.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rafh2qAD7eA


----------



## noirua

"Commodities will continue to be Hot", http://marcfaberchannel.blogspot.com


----------



## noirua

Diversify, resource, Asia, physical gold and platignum...  Bubble in Government debt,...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuyL8c_m7Wg&feature=related


----------



## Sean K

Interviewed on Lateline on the 26th

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XURvQpwX-90


----------



## noirua

Doctor Marc Faber on equity markets, currencies etc., about 10 minutes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRRrDmV4x7o


----------



## Sean K

From 10 Sep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1fPRWYGm-U


----------



## Sean K

His last couple of interviews have been similar.

Short term there's room for some market gains, but then - get your shorts on.


----------



## BradK

Thanks for posting that Kennas. A great interview.

Brad


----------



## noirua

Zero Interest Rates and Gold:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc2t_w6uTEw


----------



## Sean K

Always like listening.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARUZRTzUXig&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuBsRaJL8no&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rip7mKrCQvI&feature=related

Not sure if he's always right, but sounds good to me.

Opps, forgot how to do the link properly..


----------



## Sean K




----------



## noirua

As good old Dr Marc says really, it all depends what governments do.  It seems that all but Asia and the Far East are in for pastings and the PIIGS plus Italy are in the mire.

The UKs Government Gilts are plunging in value and are now yielding about 5% at the medium to long end, and up to 5.3% among their irredeemable' (War Loan and Treasury stock). Due mainly to the withdrawal of the quantitive easing exercise. Looks as if Dr Faber is pointing to Europe and rates may yet reach 8% and that means 10% - 12% for blue chip company bonds.  Debts exceeded £4 billion last month (a better month as tax is paid by the 31st January) due to low tax revenues and now exceed US$1.2 trillion.
The PIIGS and Italy pray their position could be as good as the UKs and as to the Eastern block, who knows.

Investing is difficult if Dr Marc Faber appears to not quite know where America and Europe are going to turn. 
Australia could do outstandingly well, but in the short term a deep double dip recession across the pond could cause many small miners to collapse - who knows?


----------



## noirua

Tough luck you guys you've missed the market and all the gravy has been lapped up:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4yfB8Q5MZk


----------



## Sean K

He's on the ball I think.

It's why I'm out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m5iT-tGTNw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drTISv0DAks&NR=1


----------



## noirua

kennas said:


> He's on the ball I think.
> 
> It's why I'm out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m5iT-tGTNw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drTISv0DAks&NR=1




Hi Kennas et al, He seems to favour gold, as always, and soft commodities. Though in forecasting a China slide, he had previously seen the Yuan as a future reserve currency that is due for revaluation.
Certainly needs great thought but providing people keep at least 70% in cash then it isn't that greater risk to ride the waves - we're good at that.
Many Aussie stocks are high yielding and there's much about that shows good value, imho - good luck
[some commodity sectors look quite vulnerable but many gold producers will do well in Aus if the AUD slides]


----------



## kgee

noirua said:


> [some commodity sectors look quite vulnerable but many gold producers will do well in Aus if the AUD slides]




Surely last week  when the ceo of any gold company went to bed  his/shis  prayers to god went somewhat like this
"God please let the POG rise and please let the aussie dollar slip I'll be your faithfull loving servant  etc etc...balh blah blah"
His prayers are answered and the SP still falls
I'm not saying satan is at work -but can someone tell me just how much poo we are in...lol
I mean really... the last time greece had any political or economic significance was 2500 years ago
And surely Rudds super tax won't go thru
confused


----------



## noirua

MAY 25 Part 1 - Dr Marc Faber:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Lc9MlR-VQ0

...and Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEAQKT79kfY&NR=1


----------



## -Bevo-

*Mirror, Mirror on the Wall, When is the Next AIG to Fall? | Marc Faber *

This would be the best explanation of the past / current situation, Faber at his best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0sS6a9RW2E


----------



## noirua

-Bevo- said:


> *Mirror, Mirror on the Wall, When is the Next AIG to Fall? | Marc Faber *
> 
> This would be the best explanation of the past / current situation, Faber at his best.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0sS6a9RW2E




Rudd & Co will love this when Faber tells everyone to get a property out of town, as you wont be bombed or poisoned. All move into the outback and help build Australia further from the inside instead of the outside. GET OFF THEM THERE BEACHES!

Commodities and gold are the name of the day and get yee out of cash and bonds in the longer term. Oh yes!

50% of cash in Asia says he. Australasia is neither in the West or Asia. Ayway, never mind, China are buying up Australia as are Asia. So everything is dandy, Oh yes!

Listen carefully to Dr Marc Faber as he tells history in this broadcast. Too boring for you - YOU IDIOT, JUST LISTEN AND LEARN, me says. Who are you then noirua? Never mind, just do as you're told, OK!


----------



## -Bevo-

Found this by accident, Marc Faber talks to Ross Greenwood mentions Resource Stupid Profits Tax, this is interview was done 11th May so nearly a month old.

http://www.2gb.com/index2.php?option=com_podcasting&task=playaudio&id=36&f=0&Itemid=41


----------



## drsmith

Interesting debate on Reuters Insider between Arthur Kroeber and Marc Faber on China's economy.

http://insider.thomsonreuters.com/l...mNWY2ZC1kZmU0LTQ0MjgtYjE1Yy1jZWU3ZjFmYjU5MDM=

The poll of the audiance at the start of the video is interesting in that it is what one would expect at the top of an economic cycle.

Marc Faber though had no effective argument against Arthur Kroeber's comments on the stability of high growth economies today (when compared with the 19th century) this side of suggesting that a sustained high growth rate in china will lead to war within 10 years.


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber on dividend yields, 4 days ago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7iyM_6T5yE


----------



## Uncle Festivus

Marc Faber is interviewed by 2 clueless Americans as Faber discredits politicians and the US Fed, again. 

They (the interviewers) really don't have a clue as Faber tries to politely say the US is stuffed!

http://www.bloomberg.com/video/66163222/


----------



## tothemax6

Uncle Festivus said:


> Marc Faber is interviewed by 2 clueless Americans as Faber discredits politicians and the US Fed, again.
> 
> They (the interviewers) really don't have a clue as Faber tries to politely say the US is stuffed!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/video/66163222/




Aye good old Faber is always good for a listen.


----------



## noirua

Bigger Financial Crisis On The Way: http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article30589.html


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber speaks to Reuters: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQOAQzaESZo


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber – You Need To Prepare For The Eurozone Breakup
http://marcfaberblog.com/marc-faber...=Feed:+TheMarcFaberBlog+(The+Marc+Faber+Blog)


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber – Pessimistic About Australia
http://marcfaberblog.com/marc-faber...=Feed:+TheMarcFaberBlog+(The+Marc+Faber+Blog)


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber RECENT Interview - 2013 Gold Price Prediction - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4jstQWMLKg

Jim Rogers - 2013 Will Be a Disaster - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6ZJxDbFWzY


----------



## >Apocalypto<

I remember Faber was calling crash every year from 05 well he did get it right just took a little while.


----------



## Sean K

>Apocalypto< said:


> I remember Faber was calling crash every year from 05 well he did get it right just took a little while.



Yep, been bearish for a while and they do always get it right eventually. He doesn't often give a time frame but an around a bouts. Picked the oversold point pretty closely at the bottom of the crash. Hard not to agree with his general philosophy though. The US debt and QE policy is bound for medium to long term pain. He's just very colourful with how he describes it some times which gets him a regular gig on CNBC and the like.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

kennas said:


> Yep, been bearish for a while and they do always get it right eventually. He doesn't often give a time frame but an around a bouts. Picked the oversold point pretty closely at the bottom of the crash. Hard not to agree with his general philosophy though. The US debt and QE policy is bound for medium to long term pain. He's just very colourful with how he describes it some times which gets him a regular gig on CNBC and the like.




i also like him a lot, he's direct. I just remember that time frame very well.


----------



## nysefloortrader

>Apocalypto< said:


> I remember Faber was calling crash every year from 05 well he did get it right just took a little while.




yes if any of his predictions actually come true, there would be 2 people on earth clutching themselves in caveman suits with fire and brimstone all around them. 

The guys is a classic pessimist to the extreme. Eventually he will get a call right. If you keep calling for a market crash, eventually it will, so he will get 1 / 1000 calls correct.


----------



## Uncle Festivus

nysefloortrader said:


> yes if any of his predictions actually come true, there would be 2 people on earth clutching themselves in caveman suits with fire and brimstone all around them.
> 
> The guys is a classic pessimist to the extreme. Eventually he will get a call right. If you keep calling for a market crash, eventually it will, so he will get 1 / 1000 calls correct.




No, I don't think he is a pessimist, he just calls it as he see's it - it just happens that his view of the current situation is <very> bearish. He's still out there buying stuff around the world if it's undervalued. 

It's completely OK to call for some sort of 'crash' without giving a time frame because nobody knows when or what the breaking point will be, for while ever 'the market' still has confidence in the central banks and money printing the game will continue.




> They say this is not massive money printing, but first they are wrong; and second, monetary authorities in the United States did not see the crash coming and the unsoundness of the financial system. In fact, right up until the crash they were saying that nothing like what happened could ever happen. So money printing and zero-percent interest rates, which have distorted the economic recovery and the landscape in the United States and Europe, have become a substitute for sound, pro-growth, fiscal regulatory tax policy. As a result, they say they are not concerned about inflation. This monetary policy, $3 trillion of bond buying in the United States, $3 trillion in Europe and another $2.5 trillion to $3 trillion in Japan, is unprecedented. It is not the case that they know the ultimate inflationary potential when this low-velocity money gets back into the system and acquires some velocity. If and when people lose confidence in paper money because of repeated bouts of quantitative easing and zero-percent interest rates””it could happen suddenly and in a ferocious manner in the commodity markets, in gold, possibly in real estate””interest rates could go up at the long end by hundreds of basis points in a very short time - Paul Singer


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber – Advice For Gold Investors in 2013
http://marcfaberblog.com/marc-faber...=Feed:+TheMarcFaberBlog+(The+Marc+Faber+Blog)


----------



## ROE

noirua said:


> Marc Faber – Advice For Gold Investors in 2013
> http://marcfaberblog.com/marc-faber...=Feed:+TheMarcFaberBlog+(The+Marc+Faber+Blog)




so what he is saying is asset like gold went up because central banks print money but
printing money sometimes doesn't cause price of asset to go up.

2 ways bet you cant be wrong.

just me me saying you know market going to be up this year but something may happen and it may go down

for someone who love gold 25% of his money in gold isn't much 

I love stock 100% of my money is in Stock


----------



## noirua

The Doctor varies views as actions by country's Financiers, Treasurers etc., change the position. Australia should have 1% interest rates for about three years after one year at 0.25%; that would devalue the rampant Aussie and get it down further towards the AU$1.30 - AU$1.40 range to the Greenback, let's have some fun.

Marc Faber on CNBC – 2013 Predictions
http://marcfaberblog.com/marc-faber-on-cnbc-2013-predictions/


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber – The Correction Could Start Any Day  « Libertarian Investors
http://libertarianinvestors.com/2013/03/07/marc-faber-the-correction-could-start-any-day/


----------



## noirua

Not all doom and gloom, says Marc Faber
http://www.afr.com/p/markets/not_all_doom_and_gloom_says_marc_2ecWXUKT4ormiHlSMsIVSN


----------



## baby_swallow

noirua said:


> Not all doom and gloom, says Marc Faber
> http://www.afr.com/p/markets/not_all_doom_and_gloom_says_marc_2ecWXUKT4ormiHlSMsIVSN




Yep....not all doom and gloom from Marc.....

From ZeroHedge....
"While we have all heard the apocalyptic prognostications by the accented Swiss, and there is little doubt where the Gloom and Doom reside, here is some very unexpected advice on the Boom. Make that the "Boom Boom"... room...."
(watch the video):

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-05-14/and-now-some-totally-different-advice-marc-faber


----------



## noirua

Why Hasn’t the Price of Gold Held Up - jamesgakers@gmail.com - Gmail
https://mail.google.com/mail/?tab=wm#inbox/13ecc97aa141e1b4


----------



## CanOz

baby_swallow said:


> Yep....not all doom and gloom from Marc.....
> 
> From ZeroHedge....
> "While we have all heard the apocalyptic prognostications by the accented Swiss, and there is little doubt where the Gloom and Doom reside, here is some very unexpected advice on the Boom. Make that the "Boom Boom"... room...."
> (watch the video):
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-05-14/and-now-some-totally-different-advice-marc-faber




Rock solid advice as usual!


----------



## Ann

Faber: S&P 500 Could Fall 20% to 30% 


http://www.bloomberg.com/video/faber-s-p-500-could-fall-20-to-30-Uc6pRO8eRhKflaO99fyqQQ.html


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber Interview July 2013
http://marcfaberblog.com/marc-faber-interview-july-2013/


----------



## nysefloortrader

I do like listenting to MF every now and then. But his timing is wayyyy off. 

If what he says was going to happen years ago, it is my analogy that we would be running around in cavemen outfits eating eachother, dodgy fire and brimestone falling down from the heavens and killing off alot of the population, and people using paper money to start their fires at night too cook food out in the open. To say he is bearish all the time is a massive understatment.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

CMC annual thingo has Faber speaking.  Worth going?


----------



## Joe Blow

I have five free tickets to both the Sydney and Melbourne CMC Masterclass events.

I will give them away on a first come, first served basis to those who send me a PM with their details and choice of location.


----------



## minwa

Gringotts Bank said:


> CMC annual thingo has Faber speaking.  Worth going?




He does not seem to have a good grasp of modern economy/market. Have a look on his wikipedia page in the 2010s calls section. Almost all wrong. He got famous by one good call in the 80s and that's it..The Asia Frontier Capital asia fund that he advises the performance is pretty average.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

minwa said:


> He does not seem to have a good grasp of modern economy/market. Have a look on his wikipedia page in the 2010s calls section. Almost all wrong. He got famous by one good call in the 80s and that's it..The Asia Frontier Capital asia fund that he advises the performance is pretty average.




Alright will consider that, thanks.


----------



## noirua

*Marc Faber: Hold Gold And You Will Sleep Well At Night*
May 12, 2018 
https://www.silverdoctors.com/gold/gold-news/marc-faber-hold-gold-and-you-will-sleep-well-at-night/


----------



## Knobby22

noirua said:


> *Marc Faber: Hold Gold And You Will Sleep Well At Night*
> May 12, 2018
> https://www.silverdoctors.com/gold/gold-news/marc-faber-hold-gold-and-you-will-sleep-well-at-night/



He is always predicting doom and saying you should invest in Gold. If you did it over the last 10 years you would have gone backwards during good times.


----------



## noirua

Doctor Faber's predictions in 2009:


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber's Blogspot: https://marcfabersblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber's Investment Mantras: Identify What Type Of Investor You Are​


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## finicky

Lol, the leaned back dragging on a cigarette attitude. "The poor people might eat inferior foods but with more pleasant table companions  - and better looking." Don't buy reits near socialists  (Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez). Precious metals are not trading as speculative assets - doesn't seems to be expecting much from them in near term.


----------



## qldfrog

noirua said:


>




Was a pleasant video😊


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua




----------



## dyna

minwa said:


> He does not seem to have a good grasp of modern economy/market. Have a look on his wikipedia page in the 2010s calls section. Almost all wrong. He got famous by one good call in the 80s and that's it..The Asia Frontier Capital asia fund that he advises the performance is pretty average.



U.S. firm, CXO tallied up the 6,500 forecasts for the U.S. sharemarket by  68 market gurus for the years 2,005 to 2,012.
The result ? less than half got it right. Just 47% .


----------



## divs4ever

but a broken ( mechanical ) clock  is right twice a day 

 but i guess the moral of the story   , having a back-up plan can be wise


----------



## dyna

Old mate Marc was still more accurate, with his 164 forecasts coming in at 44.6% ,than the next well- known guru, Jeremy Grantham ( 44.2% accuracy ) sticking his neck out with just 40 forecasts!


----------



## Sean K

I've only ever heard Dr Mark being extremely bearish. Has he ever been long on anything but gold?


----------



## qldfrog

kennas said:


> I've only ever heard Dr Mark being extremely bearish. Has he ever been long on anything but gold?



did you watch this video @kennas ?
He is not actually especially long gold  only, tells that stock while in bubble are better than cash...and did not especially pushed gold..just inflation coming and parallel with french revolution when with a knife under your throat, you give your assets..be they land gold etc
mentionned war as well which makes me more and more edgy here.


----------



## Sean K

qldfrog said:


> did you watch this video @kennas ?




No, I thought I had already seen that one. Maybe it was an edited version that missed any bullishness on equities.


----------



## qldfrog

kennas said:


> No, I thought I had already seen that one. Maybe it was an edited version that missed any bullishness on equities.



not exactly bullish but stating that with inflation, stock market via dividends tend to follow..but yes a crash coming and inflation as a Fed robbery is here


----------



## noirua




----------



## qldfrog

noirua said:


>




Not watched video yet but 100%agree on title..and not a comfortable thought


----------



## DannyB0000

From what I’ve read the US Fed can’t afford to raise rates to high or it will bankrupt treasury, to much debt in America.   If they lose control of inflation it would force the Fed’s Hand which they don’t want to do really want to.  Wil raise interest rates sometime in 2023?, 2024??, 2026???.


----------



## noirua

DannyB0000 said:


> From what I’ve read the US Fed can’t afford to raise rates to high or it will bankrupt treasury, to much debt in America.   If they lose control of inflation it would force the Fed’s Hand which they don’t want to do really want to.  Wil raise interest rates sometime in 2023?, 2024??, 2026???.



Governments secretly love inflation providing it does not reach 25% as in the UK in 1975.  7% inflation brings in more tax and if interest  rates are 2% that means paying less on new debt that itself drops in real vale by 7%.
'The Budget projects that the Commonwealth government's gross _debt_ will be around $963 billion at 30 June 2022. This is around 45.1% of GDP.'
So 10 years of 7% inflation would reduce its $963 billion debt value to $485 billion.
$963 billion x 2% interest raises the value by $210 billion over 10 years.
So $963b - $485b = $478 billion.
And $478 billion - $210 billion = $268 billion saved by the government and lost by those lending the money.

In China from 1940 to 1948 prices rose 151 trillion percent.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 German 50 billion mark note.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 500 billion note.




Mark wallpaper notes.




'


----------



## noirua

January 14 2022


----------



## noirua

6 March 2022


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua

Wednesday, April 20, 2022​


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Mr Faber argues for investing in something because you believe in it on its own, not because of how it compares to its peers.

_"For the last 20 years or so, the idea was always to maximise your profits, to outperform someone," he said.

"But how have they performed lately? Very badly.

"I think as an investor, in the current situation, you should say to yourself, 'whatever I have, I want to invest in such a way, that if Marc is right, and we have this implosion in asset prices, from real estate to stocks to bonds to everything, if Marc is right, I want to be among those who loses the least'.

"This is the strategy that I follow_."









						Get set for an asset price 'implosion' warns contrarian investment guru Marc Faber
					

World-renowned contrarian investor Marc Faber says the failure of central banks to start raising interest rates sooner will lead to recession and an implosion in asset prices.




					www.abc.net.au
				




Must be getting desperate ... on ABC Business this evening 8:45pm


----------



## noirua

Marc Faber - a minutes music at the start.
An hour of historic thought and views:
Https://youtu.be/DnE0UR93VSY​

Recorded before the Ukrainian war.


----------



## noirua




----------



## noirua

Marc Faber: A Massive Systemic Shock Is Coming & The Fed Is Actively Courting It​
251,477 views   Premiered Oct 13, 2022


----------



## qldfrog

noirua said:


> Marc Faber: A Massive Systemic Shock Is Coming & The Fed Is Actively Courting It​
> 251,477 views   Premiered Oct 13, 2022




I always enjoy listening to his views


----------

